# Is there more money for driving a Benz S500?



## Mitchell Gordon (Feb 18, 2015)

I just bought a 1996 Mercedes-Benz S500 with bullet proof windows. It was used as a UN transport vehicle in Washington DC. As a 4-door very comfortable backseat and passenger seat, does Uber pay extra for driving people in a Luxury vehicle? 

Or, is there an extra premium paid to drivers who transport people in Luxury cars?


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Mitchell Gordon said:


> I just bought a 1996 Mercedes-Benz S500 with bullet proof windows. It was used as a UN transport vehicle in Washington DC. As a 4-door very comfortable backseat and passenger seat, does Uber pay extra for driving people in a Luxury vehicle?
> 
> Or, is there an extra premium paid to drivers who transport people in Luxury cars?


That car is to old. Uber requires you have a 2008 & up vehicle.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Use it to drive somebody who has a hit out on them from mafia.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

I think that theory worked for Paul Castellano in his limo, but of course like any trip/ride you still have to exit the vehicle.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Lidman said:


> I think that theory worked for Paul Castellano in his limo, but of course like any trip/ride you still have to exit the vehicle.


His Lincoln wasn't bulletproof.
Even the President has to get out of his car.
And why would a person buy a used bulletproof Mercedes ?
The extra weight is going to make the engine not last as long.
Overpriced bulletproof cars rarely sell on eBay. Now he's stuck with it and doesn't know what to do with it.
And his house looks like he lives with Randy Shear.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

1996 benz as luxury?


----------



## Red (Nov 8, 2014)

Not legally. Only as part time/full time private driver/courier for Breaking Bad type of customers.
Better call Sal!


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

In nigeria there would maybe


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Mitchell Gordon said:


> I just bought a 1996 Mercedes-Benz S500 with bullet proof windows. It was used as a UN transport vehicle in Washington DC. As a 4-door very comfortable backseat and passenger seat, does Uber pay extra for driving people in a Luxury vehicle?
> 
> Or, is there an extra premium paid to drivers who transport people in Luxury cars?


How many miles on it? It's too old to drive for Uber by a dozen years. But beyond that, the maintenance and repair expense are going to eat you alive. Even if you could drive it for Uber, you couldn't afford to do so.


----------



## just drive (Oct 29, 2014)

Look at your mpg. Reinforced vehicles have a lot of extra weight added.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Mitchell Gordon said:


> I just bought a 1996 Mercedes-Benz S500 with bullet proof windows. It was used as a UN transport vehicle in Washington DC. As a 4-door very comfortable backseat and passenger seat, does Uber pay extra for driving people in a Luxury vehicle?
> 
> Or, is there an extra premium paid to drivers who transport people in Luxury cars?


POST # 1/@Mitchell Gordon: OY VEY!
Sell that thing on eBay! Hello from
Across-the-Alley on Marco Island.

Welcome to UP.Net Forums
your complete source of alerts/
linked articles/news regarding the
TNC experience in General and
#[F]UBER, specifically.

Over 170,000+ searchable Posts here
comprise The Wisdom, without which
your $urvival is unlikely. The 6th
MostHated Co. in America will guar-
antee that your entry is "pissed on,"
and as you exit shortly, "pissed off."

"But what about my Free Shares in
the upcoming IPO?" #[T]Ruthless
Leader is at-the-ready with All You
Eat Orwellian Angst.

Read "1984" already? Parallels with thi$ racket are Multiple. Why d'ya
think "Sacks O'GoldMen", the infam-
ous Pump & Dumpers of the Housing
Crisis have put $1.8Billion in Tricky
'Nicky's back pocket? With Avarice
as a Guiding Light and Duplicity as
his middle name, what do YOU ima-
gine that TK has in store for you?

Read, learn and earn? Possibly.
@UberHammer compares the
$ituation to a Continuous Pawn of
your car's Equity. Pithy @LAuberX
says "Uber. Poverty in an App."

Forum Members are Your Friends,
here. #[F]UBER? Not even a Frenemy.


----------



## john djjjoe (Feb 20, 2015)

Mitchell Gordon said:


> I just bought a 1996 Mercedes-Benz S500 with bullet proof windows. It was used as a UN transport vehicle in Washington DC. As a 4-door very comfortable backseat and passenger seat, does Uber pay extra for driving people in a Luxury vehicle?
> 
> Or, is there an extra premium paid to drivers who transport people in Luxury cars?


yes this is a great idea do it


----------

